# Dog Box:Questions and Thoughts



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

I am looking into buying a 2-hole dog box by late Jan/Feb. I live south of Ft Worth, Tx and my dogs run HT. The weather here does not get very cold, but does get HOT.
I have researched quite a few different dog box websites. My main question is should a aluminum dog box be insulated or not? Some sites say insulation keeps the dog cooler during summer and warmer during winter and say insulation is not needed (most HT I travel to are Tx, Ok, and Ar.
Also any suggestions or experiences on dog boxes such as; fans, ventilation (spinner vents or not), top storage vs bottom, aluminum lining vs stainless steel vs no lining ww/dog in contact w/insulation dog compartment, water tank, etc... Also box brands. My truck can take a 46wx46d box and vents on sides would have to be above 20" high to get above to truck side (thought about a pedestal for box if top storage unit was too low).
My budget will be bw $1500-1700 and I know with certain boxes I would have to pay much more but just cant do at this point and time in my life.
Any suggestions or shared experiences I would greatly apprecitate!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

The insulation, IMHO, is a must. More so in summer than winter for your area. As much as 15 to 18 degree difference inside temp. compared to ambiant temp. With the budget you stated, you are very close to the price of a new Deerskin. Why not own the finest and safest box on the market for your dogs. Drive over to Springtown and check out the quality products and first class folks. I am a stocking dealer for Deerskin and yes I push that line, but whatever brand you buy the insulation is well worth the money.
________
MAGIC FLIGHT


----------



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

In the TX and OK summer heat insulation and fans are well worth
the money. I have a 3 hole box which has one exhaust fan on the rear 
of each holes vent to circulate the air in the box. 

As you know there are several types of boxes out there, get the best
you can. 

Rgds
CS


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Contact Deerskin and ask them what they reccommend. They are in Springtown, not far from Ft. Worth. They can help you make an informed decision. I know a few people with insulated boxes and they are great. The fan is important in the summer. The dogs stay cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Plus they last for a very long time. Usually 25 or more years. I would also reccommend considering a 3 hole, you can use the third hole for storage or in case you get a 3rd dog. Also nice if you travel with a friend.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Mountian top will make you what you need with insulation and fans within your price range.

http://www.mtck.com


----------

